# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Tarih, reform ve doğuş

## bozok

Tarih, reform ve doğuş

*Rüşdü Paşa 
[email protected] 
iyibilgi.com
17 Eylül 2007



'nasıl bir ilişki hakkındaki hükmümüzü, onun kendisiyle ilgili düşüncesine göre vermezsek, bir çalkantılı dönemi de, 
bunun bilince yansımış şekliyle veremeyiz.'
marx

'hayat sizin hikayeniz değildir.' 
deleuze


Türkiyeğde yeni bir zaman dilimine girildi. Yeni zaman dilimi yeni midir? 

Türkili'nde yüz yıldır yeni olan var mıdır?

Bir: Namık Kemal, iyi bir anayasa ile Türkiye'nin sorunlarının çözüleceğini söyledi. Bu bir doktrindir. 

Türkiye 19. yüzyılda yaşıyor. Türklerin iktisadi sosyal hayatı 19.yüzyıldır. Aydınlanma çağının yazılı metni Rousseau'nun 'Toplumsal Sözleşme'sidir. Rousseau, ulusal egemenliğin sahibi olarak 'genel irade' kavramını geliştiriyor. Kendi kaderini belirleme hakkı genel irade kavramına bağlandı. Türklerin hayatında genel irade kavramı 19.yüzyılda ortaya çıkmadı. Bugün de yok. 

İki:1950 yılında Amerikan yardımı ile Türkiye'nin kalkınacağına inanıldı. Program yapıldı. Bu program bugün yürürlüktedir. 

Dönemin ana metinleri Amerika ile yapılan gizli anlaşmalardır. Türkiye'de anayasa metinlerindeki sözler üzerinden kırılmayı izlemek imkansızdır. Ruh belirleyicidir. 

Namık Kemal, Amerika ile çarpıştı. Amerika, kazandı. 

Türkiye, 1950'den beri kalkınmadı. Türkiye, yerinde saydı. Türklerden oy isteyen her parti, Türklere kalkınma sözünü verdi. Söz, bir hatıra olarak kaldı. Türkler 2007 yılında fakir bir kabiledir. 

Akp adında, bir parti, seçimlere yarım yıl kala kuruldu. Türkili'nde yarım yılda bir inşaat bitmiyor. Türkili'nde yarım yılda kurulan bir parti iktidar olabiliyor. Kurucuların ortak kümesinde olan şey, Türkler için tanıdık birşeydir. Bu şey, 12 eylül müdahalesi sonrasındaki ilk hükümeti kuran, doktrindir. Doktrin, yeni liberal doktrindir. 

1987 senesinde John Willamson tarafından yazılan adı ğWashington Consensusğ  olan program Türkiyeğde uygulanıyor. Akp, programın uygulayıcısıdır. Akp tarafından uygulanan iktisat siyaseti, yerli değildir. Uygulanan iktisat siyasetinin adı, bugün, Washington Consensus olarak geçer, consensus, Türkçeğde ğuyumğ  kelimesine karşılık gelir, Abdğnin başkenti Washington ile uyumlu program anlamına gelir. Adı üstündedir.

Akp hükümeti dört buçuk yıldır idarededir. Türkiye iktisadı bu dönemde Türkleri mutlu etmedi. Mutlu olan birkaç bin kişidir. İhale alan, yüksek faiz oranlı hazine kağıtlarından faiz geliri elde eden, arsa simsarı, inşaat yapan, kaçakçı, yabancı şirketlerin mallarını Türkiyeğye ithal eden, özelleştirme yoluyla devlet firmalarını ele geçiren takımların refahı yükseldi. Neyin pahasına, sorunun yanıtı açıkır: Türkiyeğde memur, işçi, esnaf, üretici, rençber takımının gerçek geliri gerilemiştir. 

Süreklilik

Türklerde bugünü anlamak Tanzimat'ı anlamakla  mümkündür. 

1.Türkili, büyük resim içinde 19.yüzyıldadır. Türkili, küçük resim içinde 1980 yılındadır. 2007 sürekliliktir, 27 yıldır Türkili'nde herşeyin aynılığıdır. Düşürülen sadrazam yok. 

Bir evvelki en uzun devre 1846 ile 1857 yılları arası sayılır. Mustafa Reşid Paşa, 1846 ile 1857 yılları arasındaki devrede altı kez sadrazam oldu. şu demektir, Mustafa Reşid altı kez düşürülmüştür. 

2.Türkili'nde son devlet başkanlığı seçiminde Batı reform partisinden yanaydı. Devlet teşkilatını yaratan ana doktrine karşı olmak reform anlamına geldi. Roma ve devlet-i ebed müddet ilkesi zayıflıyor. 

Türkili'nde değişim zayıflamak anlamına gelir.

Batı, Türkiye'de değişimin mevcut eğilimde devamını istiyor. Batı'nın çıkarlarına dokunulmadığı sürece Türkili'ndeki dahili siyaset içerdeki partilerin paylaşım siyaseti olarak yaşanıyor. 1854'de Mustafa Paşa'nın sadaretten indirildi, Kıbrıslı Mehmed Paşa'nın sadrazam yapıldı. İstanbul'daki Fransız temsilcisi Benedetti hükümet değişikliği ile ilgili telgrafında 'bu olayın hiçbir siyasal niteliği yoktur'  cümlesini yazdı. 

3.Türkili'ndeki iki parti kavga ettiğinde Batı Türkili'ne programlı yaklaşır. Batının çıkarları Türkilinde kavga eden iki partiden birisinin çıkarları ile örtüştüğünde Batı 'reform kavgası'  oyununu oynar. Batı kavgayı reform kavgası olarak gösterir. 1854'deki Reşid Paşa ile Mehmed Ali Paşa kavgasında Fransızlar Mehmed Ali'yi büyük reformcu ilan ettiler. 

4.T.G.Djuvara adında bir diplomat'ın Cent Projects de Partage de la Turquie:1281-1913, Türkiye'yi Paylaşma Konusunda Yüz Proje:1281-1913, isimli kitabındaki teoriye göre Avrupalılar Türkiye'yi hep paylaşmak istediler. 2007 yılında bazı Türkler arasında Türkiye'nin bir bütün olarak Avrupa ile birleşemeyeceğine dair bir kanaata rastlanabiliyor. 

5.Avrupa kafası Türkili'ni parçalamayı pek mümkün buldu. Mümkün buluş, Türk devletlerinde Hiristiyanların barınmasına dayandı. Avrupalı Türkiye siyasetinde hep azınlıkları kullanma girişiminde  bulundu. Avrupa'nın azınlık siyaseti ile Türkili'ni parçalaması 18.yüzyıla kadar imkansızdır. 

Türkili'nde devlet doktirini sahipleri ile reformcular arasında kavga büyüyor. Büyüme, aldatma ile ilgilidir. Kitle, azınlık tarafından aldatılıyor. 

Aldatma

1.Kişi başına gelir, dolar ile açıklanıyor. Dolar, lira karşısında 2001 yılından beri değerlendiğinden dolarla ifade edilen kişi başına gelir sayısı artmaktadır. Gerçekte refah artışı olmamasına rağmen hesap metodu nedeniyle refah seviyesi artıyor görünmektedir. 

Kişi başına milli gelir sayısı, dolarla ölçüldüğünden ve dolar lira karşısında değerli olduğundan ölçmek durumunda olduğu gerçek refah seviyesini ölçemiyor.

2.Türkiyeğde son beş yıl içinde sabit sermaye yatırımlarında bir artış gerçekleştirilmedi. üniversite mezunlarının önemli bir kesimi ya işsizdir ya da eğitimlerine uymayan işlerde geçici olarak, asgari ücret seviyesinde çalışmaktadır. 

Türkiyeğde işsizlik oranı düşüktür. Resmi sayı bu. İşsizlik oranının düşük olmasının nedeni, insanların iş aramaktan vazgeçmiş olmalarıdır. İşsizlik, tanım olarak, çalışmayan ve iş arayan kişidir. İnsanlar iş bulamayacakları inancı ile iş aramadıklarından işsiz sayılmıyorlar. İşsizlik sayısı bu nedenle düşük görünüyor.

3.Türkiyeğde gelir dağılımı çok bozuktur. Hane halkı itibariyle ayda bin lira ve üstü gelir elde edenlerin toplamdaki oranı yüzde dört sayısının altındadır. Türkiyeğde yaratılan gelirin yarısı, toplam nüfusun çok ama çok azına aktarılmaktadır.

4.Dış borçlar artıyor. İç borçlar artıyor. Borçların faiz ödemeleri bir yandan gelir dağılımını bozarken diğer yandan kamunun ihtiyacı olan yatırımlara ayrılabilecek kaynaklardan mahrum olmasına neden oluyor.

5.İhracat artıyor. İthalat daha çok artıyor. Net ihracat kavramı kullanıldığında, ihracat eksi ithalat, bir ihracat artışından söz etmek mümkün değildir.

6.Türkili'nde hanehalkının bankaya borcu 85 milyar yeni liradır. Borçlu olan düzenin devamından yana oluyor.

Doğuş

Türkleri bağımsızlaştıracak olan tarihtir.  

Türklerin almaşığının yaratılması mümkündür. Almaşık bulunmaz. Almaşık yaratılır. Almaşık tarihsel bir analizle oluşturulur. Herhangi bir toplumsal problem tarihçilere havale edilmez. Her toplumsal problemin çözümü tarihin yeniden yazılması ile mümkün.

Türkili'nde insanlar köleştirilerek etkisizleştirildiler. Başkalarının parası, başkalarının kavramları ile ayakta kalmak köleleşmektir. Gördüklerini görmemiş gibi yapmak ise etkisizleşmekle mümkündür. 

Almaşık iktisat siyaseti, açıktır. 24 Ocak 1980 tarihinde uygulanmaya başlanan, 12 eylül müdahalesi döneminde, Anap döneminde uygulanan, Tansu üiller, Mesut Yılmaz, Ecevit, Kemal Derviş tarafından uygulanan, Akp tarafından uygulanan iktisat siyasetine son vermektir.

Türkiyeğde uygulanan yeni liberal iktisat siyasetinin almaşığı vardır. Pratik olarak şudur: Washington uyumlu olmayan bir iktisat siyaseti. Bu siyaseti uygulayacak bir iktidar Türkiyeğde kurulabilir. Soyut Türk kavmi bunu talep ediyor. Bağımsızlık ile mümkündür.*

----------

